# Welcome to the world Little Bun Bun



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Born 12/27/11 Little Annie JR


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cute!  Was there only one kit?


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 27, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Cute!  Was there only one kit?


Two but one died so he is the only one in the box


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats on the kit! What breed are the parents?


----------



## Rabbitshower101 (Dec 27, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Congrats on the kit! What breed are the parents?


Netherland Dwarf


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the little kit.  Hoping she does well.  

You have had a bit of a hard time lately.  Losing Ninja your doe as well.  Was this the Mom of this baby?  

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 4, 2012)

Awe,


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

How's the kit doing? 

Hope all is well.

K


----------

